# Oral Powder/Solution



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Do any one has any idea abt Oral Powder / Solution?

Today i went to Veterinary shop to purchase Paratyphoid vaccine, In Qatar no one supplies this vaccine, so the shop guy gave me Oral powder (from france) & Oral Solution (Jordan) to use either 1, also he mentioned that this is good for Salmonella.
Is salmonella & Paratyphoid is same kind of Diseases or different. 

I'm afraid to use this powder/solution without knowing it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Badd

Paratyphoid = Salmonellosis

I don't know of any actual oral vaccine, though there are no doubt substances which claim to 'protect' birds against paratyphoid.

Wondering if what you got was actually an antibiotic for treating birds which do develop paratyphoid, like orally admnistered Baytril or a similar drug?

Is there a description etc. on the containers which lists uses, components, dose?

John


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi John Thanks for your reply

This is for Jordanian made AVITRYL oral solution
(This is specially made for chickens/poultry)

Dosage is: to be given with drinking water

up to 3 weeks of age: 1ml Avitryl per 2 ltr of water for 3 days
more than 3 weeks: 0.1ml (10mg Enrofloxacin per 1kg. b.wt) daily for 3 days

in several cases as well as Salmonellosis and pasteurellosis, treatment should be extend for another 2 days.

for the prevention and treatment of CDR-complex, Colibacillosis, salmonellosis, dermatitis, fowl cholera and other infections caused by Gram- positive and Gram-Negative bacteria,as well as Mycoplasma and Chlamydia in poultry.

Can i use this to Pigeons john?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well, I never heard of it before, but it does contain Enrofloxacin which is, effecively, Baytril. So, one could safely assume it would treat Paratyphoid if a bird had the illness.

So I could not say from my own knowledge if it could be used for pigeons, but I did Google "AVITRYL for pigeons", and got up web pages in Arabic which Google attempts to translate, and there it mentions giving Baytril OR Avitryl as a 'preventative'. 

Problem with that is that giving antibiotics routinely as a preventative really is bad practice - it will certainly not provide the immunity for up to a year that a vaccine does, and can encourage bacteria to become resistant to Baytril (or Avitryl) and cause problems when it really is needed. Stuff like that should only be given if a bird is actually sick.

Don't know what strength this Avitryl is, like 10% solution or 2.5%, so getting the dose right is a problem, as it refers only to poultry-size doses. 

John


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok John, I'll give u the details of Oral powder once i reach home, i remember that was mentioned as it contains two antibiotics, will give u the full details


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi John this is France made VETOQUINOL Lutricyline plus oral powder

Lutricyline plus is soluble and combines two antibiotics which are used for the treatment of various diseases of Poultry, Gallinacea, Palmipeds, rabbits and minks, especially coryza, infection sinsuitis, broncho-pneumonia, pullorum disease, typhosis, avian cholera, doarrheic infections, breeding microbism with lowering of production and mortality.

The addition of vitamins of the B group (B1,B2,B6 and nicotinamide) as well as of calcium pantothenate, enables to supply possible vitamin deficiency.

Dosage: Erythromycin: 20mg/kg active substance 24h/3 days ie. 10g of powder per 15kg b.wt.

warning: Do not administer to laying hens, the eggs of which are for human consumption.

Composition:
Erythromycin (as estolate) 3.106 i.u
Tetracycline (as hydrochloride) 3.106 i.u
Thiamine hydrochloride (v B1) 40 mg
Riboflavine base (v B2) 60 mg
Pyridoxine hydrochloride (v B6) 60 mg
Nicotinamide (V PP) 500 mg
Calcium panthothenate 220 mg
excipient 100 mg


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I would use that only for treatment of sick birds and not as a preventive medicine.

The regular use of anti biotics have major impacts including:

1) Damage to internal organs including the liver
2) Overall deterioration of the health of pigeon (anti biotics kill the good bacteria too, which helps the pigeon)
3) Increase resistance of bacteria towards the medicine (will lead to increased doses which may not be survived by pigeons and sourcing of a different strain which may not be readily available)

Vaccination is always recommended but if you can't source it, you can still have healthy pigeon by exercising cleanliness in the loft, uncontaminated food and water, always qaurantine new pigeons atleast for 2 weeks before introducing to the existing flock.


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Sreesh

My cage food & water always is clean, the problem for me is eggs are infertile or Dead in shell, so i have a doubt it could be Salmonella, even when i said this to Vet he gave me this powder & solution.

So as per your post are u trying to say that do not use antibiotics to pigeons?

This is the 1st time i'm having pigeons for hobbies, so i'm 0% knowledge about pigeons


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ah, well ... in that case, it should be OK as you will be treating the parents for a condition which they are quite possibly carrying, even if one or both do not show any signs of illness themselves. At least, that's my take on it. Sound reasonable to you, Sreesh?

John


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

John_D said:


> Ah, well ... in that case, it should be OK as you will be treating the parents for a condition which they are quite possibly carrying, even if one or both do not show any signs of illness themselves. At least, that's my take on it. Sound reasonable to you, Sreesh?
> 
> John


Yep 

I thought the intend was to use antibiotics as a regular preventive medicine.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

badd said:


> Sreesh
> 
> My cage food & water always is clean, the problem for me is eggs are infertile or Dead in shell, so i have a doubt it could be Salmonella, even when i said this to Vet he gave me this powder & solution.
> 
> ...


You said that you are from Qatar. I'm from Kuwait and the weather is nearly the same. In summer it is very hot as you know, more than 120F. It's normal that many eggs are infertile or babies die in the shell. I'm using air coolers in my loft. At the same time, In the last 2 months more than 200 eggs were infertile or Dead in shell. Even many pairs cannot set on the eggs for a long time because of the heat and they just leave the nest after few days.


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Albannai said:


> You said that you are from Qatar. I'm from Kuwait and the weather is nearly the same. In summer it is very hot as you know, more than 120F. It's normal that many eggs are infertile or babies die in the shell. I'm using air coolers in my loft. At the same time, In the last 2 months more than 200 eggs were infertile or Dead in shell. Even many pairs cannot set on the eggs for a long time because of the heat and they just leave the nest after few days.


Thanks Albannai for your reply, anyhow i'm doing my best for them to be healthy


----------



## narssis (Nov 19, 2010)

hi ,,
can any one help me to find some bird`s medicin supplyer in china ?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i kno kuwait might have it becuse iraqi breeders get all their SUPPLYs from kuwait meds all soo


----------

